# meeting the oldies =]



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

alrighty guys, lets see your old horses! I'd love to know their ages/breeds/former jobs(or current, if they're still working!)/ and if you have time, what you do to keep them looking spry!

I'll go first =]

This is *Puddin'* who was donated to us this past fall by a local tack store.

















we don't know a whole lot about old Pud, but her estimated age is about 28 years old and that she is an unregistered quarterhorse. We use her for very beginner lessons and for therapy, but we limit her use to an hour or so of work per week due to having an extremely swayed back and an old eye injury that limits her eyesight in one eye. She's a trooper though and is the sweetest old girl. We're still in the process of getting her out of the work horse mentality (showing no affection, just going through the motions) and helping her enjoy her semi retirement, but she's made a lot of progress!


*Delriah* is a wonder horse. She is a registered QH mare and if you can believe it, she is now *fourty nine *years old! If that wasn't enough to wow you, this old lady is not only a two time world champion cutting horse, she is still working happily and comfortably as a therapy horse weekly! She loves her job and she loves her kids- and believe me, the day that old Del passes, there will not by a dry eye on the place. She's taught many of us to ride, and introduced dozens of fearful children to love. There is no doubt that Delriah is the favorite, we love her to pieces!


















(second picture most recent, last two taken last winter)


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Nelson, 21 year old TB gelding, turning 22 on the 23rd of this month *April*. Eventer, Fox Hunter, Companion, Trail Blazer.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

what a hansome boy! If you hadn't said he's already in his twenties, I would of thought he was still in his prime!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

This is Drummer. He is a friends horse, well pony. Drummer is a 25ish Welsh pony gelding. Now he is just a companion horse, but supposedly he was a pony ride pony, and he would just lay down when there were kids on him....his gaits are beautiful by the way!!!

















And this is Carl, also a friends horse. Would be 24 this year, purebred Morgan gelding. Did some dressage, but mostly used for trail riding. Poor guy got EPM last year, fought it for a good while(close to a year) when things were looking better for him, everything went downhill, and was soon euthanized after that...here he is RIP Carl


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Here is my 24 year old Quarter horse, Pesky Nebraska girl ''Pesky''
She was originally a working cow horse in Nebraska and was ridden barefoot, 7 days a week for 10 years. 
Then she came to maine and barrel raced for 9 years, now she enjoys trail riding with me.
I'm just starting to get her in condition with lot's of trotting and hill work.
Here are some pictures
A few days ago>
















Last summer>


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I really need to take some new pics and get old ones transferred to my new pc  

This is Hondo, "Rey Hondo Dell" our 29 yr old stallion. He's got a bit of a cresty neck and sway back going on but he is happy, healthy & sound. I ride him occasionally just for kicks (he has the ultimate rocking chair trot) but his current job is appeasing my 5 yr old daughter. He is so careful with little ones, he knows what he should and shouldn't do. My daughter can w/t/c any of the mares, but she finally got him to lope for her last week and she is still walking around like a rooster with it's chest out LOL


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I have Pepper (Peporoni Princess) a little Appaloosa who is 27 this year. She was bought as a 3 yr old by our friend when she was 12. She broke Pepper in and used her for pony club, a bit of jumping, basic dressage, trails (including galloping up and down the edge of highways), showing, Peppys favourite barrelracing. Just a couple of years ago she was used in race against a bike at a rodeo with three differnt courses and she won two of them. There is probably other stuff too but I can't remember. She is a beautiful little girl who gives her all she will be slow steady for the little ones but still has the get up and go of a 3 yr old for people who want to go. She is a blast to ride and has a beautiful canter. She is semi-retired now she only gets ridden occasionally if there are people over, I need a confidence boost or I just feel like having a ride on her. The day she passes will be a very sad one, everyone who meets her loves her.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't have a pic, but there is a horse at my barn that is a 33 year old OTTB, she isn't ridden much anymore but she hangs out with her best buddies in the pasture, a percheron and another draft mix, both are three years old. They are so cute together.


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Adorable!!!!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

This is such a great thread  Love seeing the oldies! 

~Endiku- I'm going to have to show Hondo the pic of Delriah and tell him he has a new goal to shoot for, I'm still amazed at her age. What a great old mare


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I love these, guys! Thanks so much for posting!

Zora- Pesky looks amazing! Sounds like she's had a very hard-working life, and I'm suprised at how great she looks after being ridden that hard! 

Apachewhitesox- APPY! 8D what a beautiful mare! She looks great, too! Love the way she's built.

SMC Leenie- that's pretty old for an OTTB! Do you know if she won anything back in her day?

aand MHFoundation Quarters- haha, well I can definately see him getting there! Hondo looks absolutely fantastic. He sounds like a real sweety too!


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Zora- Pesky looks amazing! Sounds like she's had a very hard-working life, and I'm suprised at how great she looks after being ridden that hard! 

Thank you! 
She is a great horse
Pesky had a shoulder injury from stumbling last autumn and was lame for quite a while, but a few months ago she had some Acuppunture and Chiropractics and it made so much difference. 
She always had a Lot of energy but is even better now and moves out like a young horse. 
The person who worked on her was very surprised at how minimum an amount of arthritis she has[Mostly the front pasterns] I would imagine barrel racing is pretty hard on joints though and she had been competing consistently up until I got her about two years ago.


----------



## Shiavo (Mar 23, 2011)

Thought I'd join in on the fun!

This is Waltara (Wally), my fathers Anglo Arabian Gelding.
He will be turning 32 (maybe 33?) this November 

(As a side note, he is not still ridden. And even though I'd just brushed him, he looks all crinkly - I think his winter coat is starting to come in as it gets colder around here.)




























*Oh, and pardon the rotty fence. It's actually our neighbours paddock that he escapes into (they also have older horses and are happy to let him roam over to have company) but the fence hasn't been fixed up in some time from what I know.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the oldies Wally!  Love his expression in the last photo, such kind eyes! 

Thanks Endiku  I think he looks pretty darn good for his age and he like Delriah had a long show career. He earned himself 5 AQHA All-Arounds, pts in WP, HUS, Reining, Showmanship, Halter, Trail & barrels. He's produced AQHA Champions and money earners in NRHA & NCHA. He is a big puppy dog of a stallion. He won't look twice at a mare unless he has a chain over his nose. My youngest stud is his last colt and I'm very hopeful he will follow in his daddy's footsteps! Training had to be set back due to an injury but he certainly has his disposition


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Aww everybody's old ponehs look so great!

This is Lacey. She's a mostly Polish bred Arabian. She's 26 this spring. However, she's of the opinion that she's about...2. haha 
We mostly just trail ride and I use her to give lessons to little kids as well. She LOVES her lessons.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Zora- that's what suprised me so much! I'm constantly seeing these broken down old nags that look to be about 30 but aren't even in their twenties who were used as either cowhorses or barrel racers, and she's been both! Yet she barely looks her age =P

Shiavo- Wally is adorable! I love his face. He looks like a giant teddy bear <3 was he just a trail horse in his prime or did he have another job? 

MHFoundation Quarters- oh wow! A bit of a big timer then, is he?  even better! I'm gonna have to go take a peek at that son of his later =P

Wallaby- what a cutie! She definately looks like she's still got some spunk, especially in that second picture! How tall is she?


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Endiku said:


> Zora- that's what suprised me so much! I'm constantly seeing these broken down old nags that look to be about 30 but aren't even in their twenties who were used as either cowhorses or barrel racers, and she's been both! Yet she barely looks her age =P
> 
> Thanks!!
> Pesky often gets a comment like 'She's not very old is she?' If I meet somebody when I'm out riding.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Our wonderful Sport, prior life was ranch work and we bought him at the age of 16 for my daughter. My daughter moved on to another horse and my beginner husband took over the old man. We love him dearly and he will be buried in the shelter belt next to my daughter's beloved Happy. Sport is a mostly retired husband horse now and sometime enjoyed by my granddaughter if we are riding here and her horse is at home. *Sport is 22 and WE LOVE THIS GUY!
*
*Sport with my daughter when we first got him*









*
Sport with my granddaughter last summer*



















*and Sport with Brian*



















ETA a nice picture where you can see him better....


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

^Sport is a cutie! Love his face markings  

Endiku- Hondo's son, is my avatar - Woodstock. There's a couple more of him in my album. There is also a head shot of Rags, Woodstock's full sister.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Endiku said:


> Wallaby- what a cutie! She definately looks like she's still got some spunk, especially in that second picture! How tall is she?


Thanks! Yeah, in that second picture someone next door was using a chain saw so she was being all ":shock::shock::shock: Chainsaw!!!!!!!!!!" haha!
She's about 14.1hh. I've never actually sticked her with a legit stick but that's what my height/weight tape said. I think she might be a bit taller, but at the same time, she is really short and wide like a school bus so she might actually be 14.1 and just feel bigger. :lol:


----------



## Shiavo (Mar 23, 2011)

@MHFoundation Quarters: Thankyou very much! Yea, he's a sweety. Can also be a cranky-pants, but mostly a sweety 

@Endiku: Thankyou!!  Majoritively he was used for trail riding (my mother also had an Arab gelding and her and dad used to go bush trekking a lot). But when I started getting a bit older (And had lots of experience on my shetland and welsh moutain pony), dad would sometimes give me lessons on Wally and he was usually willing to let me try most things (little jumps etc.). But, short answer, yes he was primarily used for casual trail riding and the odd ride along the beach.

@Wallaby: Wow, I love that last photo. Your girl has a most stunning face!

@WickedNag: I'm amazed that he's 22. I never would have picked that. He looks so glossy and young! And love his colouring  What a gorgeous boy.


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Wallaby said:


> Aww everybody's old ponehs look so great!
> 
> This is Lacey. She's a mostly Polish bred Arabian. She's 26 this spring. However, she's of the opinion that she's about...2. haha
> We mostly just trail ride and I use her to give lessons to little kids as well. She LOVES her lessons.
> ...


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

This is Tyler, my mom's 7/8ths polish arab. He is 22. Total sweetie.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

This is my oldest gal, Chief's Affection. Purebred Arabian. She'll be 23 this spring. Ex-show horse - went Top 3 in Halter at Scottsdale. She's just a retirement bum now.  

www.allbreedpedigree.com/chiefs+affection





























As a three year old:


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

WickedNag - I almost drooled when I saw that guy  I'm a huge sucker for facial markings like that. And he looks like a ten year old, not 20+! 

MHFoundation Quarters - they're gorgeous! You can definately see Hondo in both of them ^_^

Wallaby- ahahaha. yeah I guess a chainsaw would do it! and only 14.1? wow, she looks so much bigger in the pictures- most likely because of her...roundness xD

WSArabians - oh WOW xD if you hadn't said it, I would of never guessed her to be the same horse! I can definately see why she was in top three of halter class! She has such a pretty head.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

haha
Thanks Endiku!
It's amazing what age does. She looked nice and long and lean as three year old. Now she look short and squat. 
Still a sweetheart though!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

WSArabians - WOW she still looks cute, I love her face but she was stunning as a three year old!!!!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> This is my oldest gal, Chief's Affection. Purebred Arabian. She'll be 23 this spring. Ex-show horse - went Top 3 in Halter at Scottsdale. She's just a retirement bum now.
> 
> www.allbreedpedigree.com/chiefs+affection
> 
> ...


 
:shock:

I would have never guessed! She looks good either lean or chunky..what a pretty horse.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

WSArabians ~ I have to agree, she's adorable either way! I think your old mare & my old stud would have the prettiest bay quarab anyone's ever seen  

Such a great thread...I think we have a pretty top-notch group of senior citizens on here!!!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Kody is a retired 21 (22 on the 1st of September) standardbred gelding. I know very little of his history. His previous owner unfortunately committed suicide which left him in the hands of people who knew nothing of horses. When we brought him home he was in rough shape, feet hadn't been done in over 6 months, wormy, a bit thin etc.

He packed around a few beginners for a little while before it became apparent that his arthritis was starting to take hold. He now hangs out in his paddock nomming on hay and being a grumpy, spoilt old man.


----------



## Shiavo (Mar 23, 2011)

@ WSArabians : Wow, she is a stunner! And amazing difference between her now and then!! (Gorgeous either way but they look like completely different horses!!).

@ HowClever: He has such a defined face and looks very ...you know, I don't know if there is a word for it but something like if you crossed 'dapper' with 'wise'  . He's beautiful. What's his personality like? I can picture him either slow and calm and gentle but I can also picture him getting up to mischief!!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Shiavo, he is a beautiful old man, but he needs a confident handler. Not so much experienced as he isn't difficult to handle, but he has to have someone with the confidence to growl at him when he gets a bit full of himself. 

He is a mixture of all sorts of characters. We have to keep him paddocked with just one other horse away from the herd otherwise he runs around like a maniac with the young ones and his joints don't take kindly to that. When he is being handled though he is a gentle fella. 

He has the dignity of an old man who has seen and done a lot of things in his life time. He's like the old grandpa that will sit and tell stories of his life, but growl at you furiously if you dare touch the tv remote while the news is on.


----------



## Shiavo (Mar 23, 2011)

HowClever said:


> He's like the old grandpa that will sit and tell stories of his life, but growl at you furiously if you dare touch the tv remote while the news is on.


Hahahaha :lol: Best description ever!!!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Shiavo said:


> @Wallaby: Wow, I love that last photo. Your girl has a most stunning face!


Thanks! I love how her face just says that she's a girl, no need to really check. She's just so feminine! :lol:



Zora said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks!

Spookychick13- Tyler looks like a huge sweetie! I wanna snuggle him! haha

WSArabians- Your girl is adorable! She does not look her age. Yay for ageless Arabs! 

Howclever- Kody has such kind eyes! And I love your description of his personality!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone ... We love Sport and think he looks fabulous except for always being a little overweight


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

HowClever said:


> He has the dignity of an old man who has seen and done a lot of things in his life time. He's like the old grandpa that will sit and tell stories of his life, but growl at you furiously if you dare touch the tv remote while the news is on.


This made me laugh! We had one that was exactly like that. We would jokingly tell my gpa that he & Doc were very much alike...grumpy old farts :wink:


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Endiku said:


> what a hansome boy! If you hadn't said he's already in his twenties, I would of thought he was still in his prime!


Thanks! He is beautiful isn't he  but of course, I'm his Mamma, so I am partial  He has a lot of spark left in him, and he gets upset if you say "old" in his presence, lol. Most think he's 15ish. 

We just went on a Fox Hunt yesterday, and as his good ol' typical self, he was 21 turning 2. 

When I did an Eventing Clinic with a 3* Eventer last June, she had no idea he was in his 20's. When she found out, her jaw dropped and couldn't believe it. I love moments like that :lol:

I love telling people his age, because of the reactions I get.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

This is our beautiful boy Bishop, who is now living at a very nice retirement home up North since he couldn't hold his weight in our climate. He is 25 this year. He was our schoolmaster, despite having only one eye, and being incredably grumpy  He's a bit thin in the pics... Old grump 
















And this is Blackjack, my instructor's old man. He is 27 this year, but you wouldn't think it. Im not allowed to ride him because he thinks he's 2 and likes to bolt...:lol::lol:


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

its amazing what a difference care makes in a horse. So many age into these crusty looking old bags of bones, and yet there are those who look like they could still march out into the show ring and win every blue ribbon in sight.

Just yesterday we got a couple of heifer calves for our therapy program, and we were letting them graze in the open pasture since they aren't taking too well to hard foods yet- the BO let Delriah out to walk around with visit everyone, and she decided that it was time to play cutting horse! She hasn't done that stuff for probably atleast twenty years, yet she was out there cutting calves like a three year old! It was awesome to watch xD She's still got that lean quarterhorse champion tucked away in her 49 year old body! She was a bit sore afterwards though xD


----------



## Shiavo (Mar 23, 2011)

Yea, gotta admit we went through some problems with Wally keeping weight on as well (not at all saying that this is the same for anyone elses ages horse in this thread).
But some vet dental care led us to finding out his molars had just worn away to .. uselessness.
Now he eats an almost 'porridge' type stuff and he very quickly went back to his normal plump self. 

Now everymorning I'm greeted by a snorting Wally glaring at me walking to the shed to make up his food with eyes that say 'Hurry up woman! I haven't got all morning!'


----------

